# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Enigmático éxodo de abejas

## Polinizaciones

El Senasa trata de averiguar por qué los insectos abandonan las colmenas. La extraña enfermedad varroasis y su impacto en la producción apícola y en todo el ecosistema. Por Maria Lorena Rodríguez.      [COLOR=#4E4E4E !important]*2*[/COLOR]
in[COLOR=#FFFFFF !important]*Compartir*[/COLOR]  La desaparición de colmenas en los últimos años es un problema que traspasa las fronteras de la apicultura. Para el medio en el que viven, las abejas son importantes en tanto agentes polinizadores, con lo que no sólo el crecimiento de la vegetación sino de los cultivos se ve influido por su actividad. Hace pocas semanas, y luego de extensas investigaciones, el Senasa, organismo local encargado de ejecutar las políticas nacionales en materia de sanidad y calidad animal y vegetal, dictó la Resolución N° 81/2015, que establece que la enfermedad conocida como *varroasis de las abejas* es la patología apícola responsable de gran parte de las pérdidas de colmenas acontecidas durante los últimos cuatro años en el país, y está indicada como una de las principales causas desencadenantes del llamado Síndrome de Despoblamiento de Colmenas. La Resolución alerta que*la presencia endémica de la varroasis limita las posibilidades del sector apícola y la comercialización internacional, influyendo negativamente en la rentabilidad de las explotaciones y en la calidad de los productos de las colmenas*. Para combatirla se proponen cambios que incluyen la implementación de planes sanitarios y la evaluación de resultados, asignando diferentes responsabilidades al Senasa, a las provincias, a las fundaciones, al sector productor y/o a las instituciones que los representan. *A partir de ahora todos los apicultores deben controlar la enfermedad en las colmenas de su propiedad o tenencia*. Además, la nueva disposición exige realizar monitoreos a lo largo del ciclo productivo para determinar el nivel de infestación y la aplicación de los tratamientos adecuados que garanticen el control. El detalle de los monitoreos realizados, de los productos aplicados y de la estrategia utilizada, debe asentarse en el Registro de Control de la Varroasis. Con esto, los apicultores deben formalizar su tarea, asentando en planillas los datos de las fechas y productos aplicados. Los formularios completados y los envases y/o rótulos de los productos aplicados en los tratamientos, deberán ser conservados y estar a disposición de la autoridad sanitaria, a los fines de auditar el cumplimiento de lo dispuesto en la presente norma. *Nuevas respuestas* La inquietud por la inexplicable muerte de las abejas lleva a toda clase de investigaciones para descubrir el motivo. Uno de los métodos propuestos para revelar el enigma pasa por la monitorización de los insectos mediante etiquetas RFID (Radio Frequency Identification) En el Reino Unido, el doctor Mark ONeill creó un sistema basado en estas etiquetas para implantarlas una a una en las abejas y monitorear su comportamiento. Se espera que se masifique su adopción porque este sistema se basa en tecnología que actualmente se usa en depósitos, donde sirve para controlar pallets, de lo que se deduce que ya existen proveedores que lo fabrican en volumen suficiente. Estas etiquetas RFID, que se adosan a las abejas, envían su señal a dispositivos Rapberry Pi, que se ubicarían cerca de las colmenas y en los lugares de floración. Con estos equipos se podría recoger la suficiente información sobre una población de abejas como para monitorear el comportamiento de las obreras, que sostienen la colmena. Este sistema ideado en el Reino Unido permite un alcance de 2,5 metros a las etiquetas, una marca significativamente mayor que otras técnicas que existían hasta el momento. _Nota aparecida en Diario PERFIL del sábado 11 de abril. Para suscribirse, haga click acá.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, Apinoticias_Temas similares: Abejas polinizadoras España: exportará colonias de abejas y abejas reinas ecológicas de León El declive de las abejas, ¿qué pasa en Chile? ¿Un Futuro Sin Abejas? Abejas

----------

